# Julia Saner - Energy Fashion Night held at Hallenstadion - Zurich, Switzerland - May 7, 2011 - (x10)



## Kurupt (10 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Q (10 Mai 2011)

great pictures of a nice model  THX


----------



## DR_FIKA (10 Mai 2011)

a pleasant discovery
thanks


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

klasse Körper :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Juni 2011)

auch in der Schweiz gibt es schöne Models


----------



## beachkini (12 Feb. 2012)

:thx: für die Runway pics


----------

